# Dust Collection Systems



## ArtisanMadeDesigns (Nov 7, 2009)

All,

I am finally getting around to building out my workshop in our new house. The wife is allowing me to have 1.5 garage stalls of the three (she is very generous). My question to the jocks is…I have a central vac system in my garage, and I want to know if anyone has done a dual purpose central vac and Dust collection system? I would like to know if this is possible or if I can buy a decent dust colletion system and still have the ability to have the central vac in the house?


----------



## Trapshter (Nov 5, 2011)

Don t mix the two. Leave the house vac for the house. Set up a separate DC for the shop. The house system is not designed to handle the amount of fine dust you will produce from the shop. Also those house systems are pricey. You can find DC's on craigslist very cheap and not destroy your house system. Also the pipe in a house system is about 1" 1 1/2" way to small for a shop DC system.
Jm


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

No. They are two different animals from too many standpoints to even begin a discussion. Get a 2 hp HF dc (onsale for $149.00-coupon in Popwood or Wood, etc) add a Wynn Environmental cartridge filter for $109, and do it right.

Steve


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Best suggestion is to leave your central vac to your living quarters. Piping on most CV systems is 1.5" at best and they are not designed for anything even close to the material transfer requirements of a WW shop.

Take a close look at the Harbor Freight 2HP dust collector. There are many reviews and blogs about them here on LJ's. Add a pre-separator and a good cartridge filter and you will be set until you win the lottery.

Good luck.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Think it may be unanimous …....... so far?

Good luck!


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Vacuums are designed to have high static pressure and low cfm whereas the DC has high cfm and low static pressure. You could have a central vac that doubles as your shop vac, but not as a DC. The DC itself wouldn't produce enough static pressure to pull a decent vacuum through the central vac piping.


----------



## DeputyDawg (Jul 18, 2007)

Lucky You and go give your wife a hug from the Dawg. We bought a house with a Two car garage and a one car garage. I told my wife I wanted the two car garage for my shop. I got the one car garage. Gail is handicapped and SAID but the one car garage I would have to get out on the wall side and not the entry door side. I said I could back in. That didn't work. "I Love My One Car Garage Shop. and Gail


----------

